# non synchronisation des fichiers référencés dans app photos mac



## totof35 (16 Juin 2018)

bonjour, tout est dans le titre, ces photos souvent proviennent de la biblio aperture , quand j'en trouve une de sympa, après post traitement je la transfère sur le bureau et ensuite direction app Photos mac, par contre elles n'apparaissent pas dans Photos de l'iphone, je viens de désactiver par contre mon flux de photos, et mon nombre de photos dans Photos mac ne corresponds pas au total de l'app Photos iPhone, pourquoi ma bibliothèque Photos iPhone n'est pas identique à celle du mac ?


----------



## totof35 (20 Juin 2018)

Trouvé la solution à ma question, il suffisait que je consolide mes  photos importées avec le logo "fichiers référencés"  dans l'app Photos mac. Elles apparaissent maintenant sur mon iPhone et sont maintenant sauvegardées dans iCloud.


----------

